# Aion tötet WoW für mich ;)



## Alasken (13. April 2009)

also nach ungefähr 5 tagen aion chinese beta und lvl 20 von 40 kann ich nur eins sagen ... world of warcraft (das immer noch ein gutes spiel is) ist für mich tot ab sommer tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aion macht in der open beta jetzt schon alles richtig und aus meiner sicht vieles besser als wow:

- prächtige nicht hardware hungrige grafik mit noch besseren skill effekten
- ein skill combo system das ab lvl 10 mit der 2. klassenwahl richtig interessant wird
- items spielen immer noch eine wichtige rolle jedoch nicht so enorm wie in wow und können durch pvp und pve gleichermasen erworben werden
- abwechslungsreiche quests und ein gelungenes open world pvp system mit einer mischung aus war und wow
- von einer klippe springen und kurz vor dem aufschlag seine flügel auszupacken ist porno ;D

leider kann ich jetzt natürlich zum lategame pvp und pve noch wenig sagen aber wenn ich die open beta mit der von wow damals vergleiche treffen hier qualitative welten aufeinander ^^

daher kann ich euch allen nur ans herz legen aion mal eine chance zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da es hierzulande ja noch eher unbekannt ist aber auch in europa released wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.aiononline.com/de/


PS: an die mods ^^ lasst den thread bitte hier das war absicht weil leute die aion nicht kennen eh nicht ins aion forum schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManicK (13. April 2009)

oh krass, hast alle 3p1xxx?

wenn es hier unbekannt ist, fresse ich drei besen und erzähle es *wayne*.


----------



## Alasken (13. April 2009)

und wieviele davon haben aion schon gespielt ?

das geflame kannste dir sparen ...


----------



## Exeone (14. April 2009)

Wow geht mir zwar tierisch auf den sack aber genauso Leute die behaubten, das ein spiel, das noch in der beta ist, wow vom thron kickt


----------



## LoLTroll (14. April 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Wow geht mir zwar tierisch auf den sack aber genauso Leute die behaubten, das ein spiel, das noch in der beta ist, wow vom thron kickt



AION ist nicht mehr in der Beta...in Korea läuft das Programm schon seit 4 Monaten live. Und in China ist die Beta auch praktisch abgeschlossen...die OB war mehr ne Preview/Promotion-Aktion als nen wirklicher Test.

Leute, die Halbwissen verbreiten, nerven MICH tierisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harika (14. April 2009)

Es stellen sich zwei Fragen: Warum ist dieser Beitrag nicht im AION Forum? Und wieso kommen täglich Beiträge rein in denen irgendwelche Leute verkünden dass sie was besseres als WoW gefunden haben und wechseln werden dies aber dann nicht dauerhaft machen?


----------



## Haggl (14. April 2009)

Oh man, wieder so ein Thread. Ich erinnere mich an "AoC wird WoW töten" und "WAR der WoW killer". Was soll sowas? Ich persönlich spiele keines der genannten Spiele.

Wenn ihr ein Spiel findet das euch Spaß macht, dann spielt es doch einfach, anstatt es dauern als WoW killer hinzustellen. Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. April 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Oh man, wieder so ein Thread. Ich erinnere mich an "AoC wird WoW töten" und "WAR der WoW killer". Was soll sowas? Ich persönlich spiele keines der genannten Spiele.
> 
> Wenn ihr ein Spiel findet das euch Spaß macht, dann spielt es doch einfach, anstatt es dauern als WoW killer hinzustellen. Geschmäcker sind verschieden.



jo genau deswegen verallgemeinert er nicht, im gegensatz zu dir. Sondern er beschreibt SEINE persönlichen Ansichten...


----------



## Exeone (14. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> AION ist nicht mehr in der Beta...in Korea läuft das Programm schon seit 4 Monaten live. Und in China ist die Beta auch praktisch abgeschlossen...die OB war mehr ne Preview/Promotion-Aktion als nen wirklicher Test.
> 
> Leute, die Halbwissen verbreiten, nerven MICH tierisch
> 
> ...



er hat gesagt das er in seit 5 tagen in der beta ist mag sein das ich es falsch verstanden habe denoch bleib ich bei meiner meinung


----------



## Shinar (14. April 2009)

Ich möchte aber keine WoW Hardcorezocker in Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Konov (14. April 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber keine WoW Hardcorezocker in Aion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dito!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abgesehen davon teile ich die Ansichten des Threaderstellers zumindest in der Hinsicht, dass ich mich aufs Spiel tierisch freue. Hab es selbst aber noch nicht angespielt. Aber bin sehr sicher dass es top werden wird.

Einfach von der Abwechslung her schon. Ich kann echt was neues vertragen.


----------



## Haggl (14. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> jo genau deswegen verallgemeinert er nicht, im gegensatz zu dir. Sondern er beschreibt SEINE persönlichen Ansichten...




Wo hab ich verallgemeinert? Hast du eigentlich überhaupt meinen zweizeiligen Beitrag gelesen, oder hast du nach den ersten 2 Worten aufgehört?


----------



## Konov (14. April 2009)

Ich nehme an, er meinte das:



Haggl schrieb:


> Oh man, wieder so ein Thread. Ich erinnere mich an "AoC wird WoW töten" und "WAR der WoW killer".



^^


----------



## Pente (15. April 2009)

Hab den Thread mal in den AION Bereich verschoben. Viel Spass noch beim Diskutieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (15. April 2009)

also Aion hat ganz klar Potential und wenn die entwickler häufig patchen 
und die server stabil laufen dann wird es aufjedenfall für WAR eng!


----------



## Stancer (15. April 2009)

Ist eigentlich eine Trial geplant ? Werde es mir dann evtl. auch mal anschauen


----------



## Demain (15. April 2009)

Ich spiel schon seit dem 8.4 Aion China OpenBeta und muss sagen das der Client absolut stabil läuft - ich erinnere mich da noch an den Close Beta Client von Warhammer der hat immer nach 1 Stunde, ohne eine Fehler Meldung, geschlossen. WoW hat bei manchen immer noch den 132 Fehler.
In der ganzen zeit wo ich jetzt aion zocke ist der Client nicht einmal abgestürzt, kann natürlich auch an der der Deutschen Qualitätsarbeit der CryEngine liegen.

Ich werde Aion auf den China Server auch nach dem 16.4  weiterspielen!

[attachment=7297:Aion0039.jpg]


----------



## Geige (16. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich eine Trial geplant ? Werde es mir dann evtl. auch mal anschauen



es ist nochnichtmal das releasdatum bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke sie werden aber ziemlich am anfang gleich eine 
trail aktion machen, weil bei diesem spiel gibts absolut nix was man verstecken müste!

ich hab die Chinesische OP gezockt bzw spiele sie immer noch
und kann echt nur sagen hammer spiel!
Eine super grafik client läuft 100% stabiel!
Auch bei vielen spielern kein FPS einbruch!
Und dann noch das geniale Flugsystem <3

Wenn Aion rauskommt ist WAR (im jetztigem zustand) für mich geschichte!


----------



## Tic0 (16. April 2009)

An die Leute, die die China Open Beta ja so loben, das sie so einwandfrei läuft, so gar ohne Bugs und Abstürze,
sollte man vielleicht mal anmerken dass das Spiel in Korea live ist - es ist also denke ich nicht mit anderen Open oder
gar Closed Betas zu vergleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll das Spiel aber nicht schlecht reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (16. April 2009)

Tic0 schrieb:


> An die Leute, die die China Open Beta ja so loben, das sie so einwandfrei läuft, so gar ohne Bugs und Abstürze,
> sollte man vielleicht mal anmerken dass das Spiel in Korea live ist - es ist also denke ich nicht mit anderen Open oder
> gar Closed Betas zu vergleichen.
> 
> ...



das ist Unfug die China OB war die version 0.9 und das ist definitiv ne Beta Phase....


----------



## Tic0 (17. April 2009)

Ändert nunmal nichts daran, dass das Spiel in Korea längst released wurde, und der großteil somit einfach schon steht.
Oder was meinst du, wurde Gameplaytechnisch, oder gar Clienttechnisch zur Koreareleased Version geändert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst die europäische Version wird im groben und ganzen nur Lokalisiert, da wird am Gameplay 0,0 geändert.
Was an der Sache einfach dauert, ist die Übersetzung vom Koreanischen ins Deutsche/Englische. 
Zumindest laut dem Community Manager Amboss.

Ich wills nur erwähnen, da es eben evtl. etwas "ungerecht" ist, die Beta als ja auch so toll zu betiteln, da andere
Spiele vergleichsmäßig ebenso gut liefen (im Betastatus).


----------



## Skymek (17. April 2009)

Ich poste mal was aus einem anderem Forum



> Den Stimme ich voll und ganz zu, kritisieren könnt ihr nur wenn ihr die
> koreanische Version mitgespielt habt den die sind ja immer die
> aktuellste. Das Spiel wird in den nächsten Updates nochmal um einiges
> höher gesetzt nicht nur grafisch was die Optik der charas betrifft der
> ...



heißt also frag Leute die in Korea spielen/gespielt haben dann weißt du was sich ändert. Das sollte dir aber allein schon die Versionsnummern beibringen das sich da ne ganze Menge ändert....


----------



## Uruk Muklak (17. April 2009)

An den Threaderöffner: Und du glaubst allenernstes AION Online schnappt sich so " mal eben" im Sommer rund 13 Millionen Spieler weg und WOW ist tot?! Uiuiuiui das ist eine eiskalte Übertreibung! Auch wenn AION spielerisch besser sein wir so einfach geht das nicht!


----------



## Tamachii (17. April 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> An den Threaderöffner: Und du glaubst allenernstes AION Online schnappt sich so " mal eben" im Sommer rund 13 Millionen Spieler weg und WOW ist tot?! Uiuiuiui das ist eine eiskalte Übertreibung! Auch wenn AION spielerisch besser sein wir so einfach geht das nicht!




Nein, tut er nicht er hat gesagt das WoW dann für IHN tot ist.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. April 2009)

Sieht für mich aus wie ein billiger guild Wars klon cO"


----------



## Konov (18. April 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sieht für mich aus wie ein billiger guild Wars klon cO"



Ne andere Aussage hätt ich vom "BlizzLord" jetzt auch net erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-ohne dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen- ^^


----------



## Skymek (18. April 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sieht für mich aus wie ein billiger guild Wars klon cO"



da muss ich dich enttauschen nur weil Guildwars ähnlich aussieht , was nicht schwer ist da es nicht auf den Fantasy Stil von WoW aufbaut (abgesehn davon ist es von NCsoft, genauso wie Guildwars/Lionage das auch ähnlich aussieht), ist Aion schon sehr anderes...


----------



## jinie (30. April 2009)

Wie war es damals als man zum erstenmal WoW installiert hat und angefangen hat zu spielen?
Dieses schöne Gefühl,Begeisterung,Neugier,Aufregung...dieses kribbeln
Also bei mir war es damals so und bei keinem anderen Game,welches ich angestestet habe,hatte ich das Gefühl wieder T_T
Bis gestern wo ich mal Aion angezockt hab....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu mich riesig auf das Spiel und kanns kaum erwarten bis es Hier in den Geschäften steht!
Und die Grafik ist der Kracher!!!

Grüße


----------



## Toweliϵ (2. Mai 2009)

Im Grunde sind alle MMOS gleich man hatt die selben kak quests bzw. instanzen. Es gibt eine gute und schlechte seite, man hatt monatl. kosten zu bezahlen. Ob WOW, WAR, AION oder AOC es ist alles das gleiche. WOW ist nur so gut weil es den dreck schon am längsten gibt. Und ich bezweifle ganz stark das AION in EU eine große fangemscheinschaft haben wird den der ASIA Style ist nicht jedermans sache. Ja ich habe die Beta angespielt, fand es genau so öde wie WOW und WAR.


----------



## Geige (2. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe nur, das sie es für den Deutschen markt etwas anpassen!
Im mom sind die questbeschreibungen noch zu schwammig und man
braucht eindeutig zu viel xp um mal eine Stufe aufzusteigen!


----------



## Deadwool (2. Mai 2009)

AION gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut. Ich spiele zur Zeit diesen 2-wöchigen Trial Account auf einem chinesischen Server, und ich werde es mit grosser Sicherheit neben World of Warcraft spielen wenn es bei uns rauskommt. So wie ich das mit Warhammer und Age of Conan getan habe. Ob es das Zeug hat WoW für MICH zu töten wird sich erst nach einer Weile zeigen. WAR hat es nicht geschafft weil das Leveln mit der Zeit zu öde wurde und man nur noch durch unzählige Szenarien weiterkommen konnte. AoC levelte sich sehr angenehm und abwechslungsreich (ich war fast auf level 70 als ich aufhörte ^^), krankte aber am miserablen crafting und an der fehlenden Langzeitmotivation, sprich "Ziele".


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur, das sie es für den Deutschen markt etwas anpassen!
> Im mom sind die questbeschreibungen noch zu schwammig und man
> braucht eindeutig zu viel xp um mal eine Stufe aufzusteigen!



Damit dann nach 2 Wochen wieder die ersten rumnörgeln, es gäbe zu wenig content nur weil diese selbsternannten Progamer im RL nichts gebacken bekommen und demzufolge den halben Tag vor dem PC hocken?!

Ne du, mir wärs lieber wenn man EWIG braucht für ein Level. Hat man doch viel mehr von. Ich hasse es, wenn man schneller aufsteigt, als man seine Umgebung überhaupt wahrnehmen kann. Ich möchte entdecken und dabei Spass haben und nicht blitzschnell auf Max Level questen und dann an irgendeinem Content rumnörgeln, der angeblich fehlt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2009)

Also Endlos Grind als Maßnahme gegen fehlende Inhalte? Die Logik bleibt mir verborgen.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also Endlos Grind als Maßnahme gegen fehlende Inhalte? Die Logik bleibt mir verborgen.



Wieso endlos Grind?
Also durchschnittlich logische Quests reichen mir, solange es nicht bei jeder Quest "töte 10 Mobs von Sorte X" ist, bin ich vollends zufrieden. Und ab und zu mal einfach ein paar Mobs schnetzeln, ist mir auch Recht, solange man damit nicht täglich 2 Stunden verbringt.

Da ich nichtmal weiß ob ich überhaupt immer 2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen habe, ist das für mich völlig ausreichend.
Es geht mir in erster Linie darum, dass man seinen Charakter hochspielt, das macht mir am meisten Spass. Mit Max Level dumm in der Gegend rumstehen und Raid IDs o.ä. abwarten, ist für mich nicht der Haupt-Spiel-Inhalt.

Da kommt man irgendwann hin, aber das reicht auch völlig aus. Mit meinem Char mal eine Stunde nur durch die Gegend laufen, neue Areas entdecken und paar Mobs kloppen genügt meinen Ansprüchen. Wenn das drumherum stimmt. Es sollte, wie gesagt, eben nicht nur "töte 10 Wölfe" Grind sein. Und ob es das letztlich nur ist, werden wir ja sehen wenn das Spiel rauskommt.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Mai 2009)

Die Screens magen ja ganz schön aussehen. Und auch der Client mag super stabil laufen. Aber das was ich bisher gesehen und gelesen habe, lässt mich zu der Annahme kommen, dass in AION genau das selbe Spielprinzip vorzufinden ist, wie man's aus WoW, War, RoM, etc. kennt und dort bereits langweilig findet: Tasten 1, 2, 3, ... spammen für Skills, Leveln bis Maxlevel durch XP, dann kommt "Endgame-Content." Talentverteilung durch Talentbäume, PvE-Raids für Items, PvP abfarmen für Items, Items > Skill, Quantität > Qualität, etc. Den Anschein innovativer Neuerungen vermisse ich bisher da.

Ich werds mir sicher auch mal anschauen, wenn es eine Trial gibt. Aber ich glaube der Trend geht eher in eine andere Richtung.


----------



## Rehhaile (2. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Screens magen ja ganz schön aussehen. Und auch der Client mag super stabil laufen. Aber das was ich bisher gesehen und gelesen habe, lässt mich zu der Annahme kommen, dass in AION genau das selbe Spielprinzip vorzufinden ist, wie man's aus WoW, War, RoM, etc. kennt und dort bereits langweilig findet: Tasten 1, 2, 3, ... spammen für Skills, Leveln bis Maxlevel durch XP, dann kommt "Endgame-Content." Talentverteilung durch Talentbäume, PvE-Raids für Items, PvP abfarmen für Items, Items > Skill, Quantität > Qualität, etc. Den Anschein innovativer Neuerungen vermisse ich bisher da.
> 
> Ich werds mir sicher auch mal anschauen, wenn es eine Trial gibt. Aber ich glaube der Trend geht eher in eine andere Richtung.




Hm, waas erwartest du denn für megatolle Neuerungen? Das man statt Taste 1-9 eine Voiceerkennung hat und den Comp per stimme weisungen gibst? Oder Schattenboxen ala Wii?


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso endlos Grind?


=>


Konov schrieb:


> Ne du, mir wärs lieber wenn man EWIG braucht für ein Level. Hat man doch viel mehr von.


Wenn würde ich eher komplett auf ein Levelsystem verzichten.




Konov schrieb:


> Es geht mir in erster Linie darum, dass man seinen Charakter hochspielt, das macht mir am meisten Spass. Mit Max Level dumm in der Gegend rumstehen und Raid IDs o.ä. abwarten, ist für mich nicht der Haupt-Spiel-Inhalt.


Das muss nicht mal in Wow der Haupt-Spielinhalt sein.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Mai 2009)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Hm, waas erwartest du denn für megatolle Neuerungen? Das man statt Taste 1-9 eine Voiceerkennung hat und den Comp per stimme weisungen gibst? Oder Schattenboxen ala Wii?


Spiel mal EVE, UO oder Darkfall. Sind zwar unterschiedliche Genres, aber sie haben was gemeinsam, was allen anderen MMOs fehlt: Sie überlassen es dem Spieler, wie er sich sein Spiel gestaltet und wie er es erleben will, was er macht und wie er es macht. Frei von Leveln, frei von XP, frei von Talentbäumen, Spieler bestimmen Politik und Wirtschaft, etc.
Selbst AoC hat Innovation in die MMO-Welt gebracht durch das Kampfsystem und das Unterskills frei verteilbar waren.
Oder auch Tabula Rasa war innovativ, Ryzom, ...

Bisher sieht AION für mich aus, wie ein weiterer WoW-Clone.


----------



## Deadwool (2. Mai 2009)

Ja es steuert sich weitgehend wie WoW, aber es gibt schon einiges das AION anders macht. 
Zb die Klassenwahl. Man fängt mit einer von 4 Grundklassen an zu spielen, und hat ab Level 10 dann die Möglichkeit sich für eine von 2 Spezialisierungen zu entscheiden. Dann gibts zB Spells die aufeinander aufbauen, ähnlich den Kombosystem von Kampfspielen. 
Witzig ist die Möglichkeit, seine Sachen an der Strasse zu verkaufen. Man versieht sie einfach mit Preisen und macht seinen persönlichen Laden auf. Sieht auch genial aus. Der Char setzt sich auf einen Stuhl. Dahinter steht ein Banner und mit Handbewegungen werden andere Spieler dazu animiert näherzutreten um die Waren anzugucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn würde ich eher komplett auf ein Levelsystem verzichten.




Geschmackssache ist das dann wohl ^^




Tikume schrieb:


> Das muss nicht mal in Wow der Haupt-Spielinhalt sein.



Für mich ist das WoW Szenario ausgelutscht. Ich kann Tauren, Orcs und Elfen nicht mehr sehen.
Abgesehen davon gibts noch ne Handvoll anderer Gründe die WoW für mich mittlerweile unattraktiv machen, deswegen ists letztlich Jacke wie Hose obs der Haupt-Spielinhalt ist oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bisher sieht AION für mich aus, wie ein weiterer WoW-Clone.



Naja, fast alles was WoW richtig macht, hat Aion auch. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt es wie ein Klon, richtig...
Aber davon ab gibt es einige Neuerungen, sprich Innovationen, die es bis dato noch nicht gab und dem ganzen einen anderen Geschmack geben. Kann also sehr befriedigend sein, wenn Technik und Stabilität stimmen. (bisher spricht alles dafür) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens einige wichtige Details die mir im vergleich zu WoW direkt einfallen sind das Kampfsystem, das Bewegungsorientiert ist und das Fliegen, dass einem besonders in den Kämpfen neue taktische Möglichkeiten eröffnet. Also vom Kampfsystem ist es WoW sicher ähnlich aber ganz sicher nicht gleich.
Wer sich bewegt, bekommt Boni auf bestimmte Werte und im Fliegen lassen sich bestimmte Moves benutzen, die am Boden nicht funktionieren und umgekehrt.

[...]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (2. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Oder auch Tabula Rasa war innovativ, Ryzom, ...


 und all diese spiele sind starke nieschenprodukte 
und Tabula Rasa gibt es schon gar nicht mehr!

Das jetztige System macht spaß und das ist das wichtigste!

Im mom ist es eben ein problem in Aion, das es zu wenige quests alla kille 10 davon usw.
gibt!
Ich hab in meinem questlog nurnoch quests die ich aus undefinierbaren gründen nicht abgeben kann
oder bei dennen ich nicht weiß ws ich tun muss!
("Auf dem steg stimmt etwas nicht finde heraus was!" wtf? wasn das für ein questdesigne!?)

Und auf mobgrinding ganz alleine hab ich auch keine lust!


----------



## Rehhaile (2. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Spiel mal EVE, UO oder Darkfall. Sind zwar unterschiedliche Genres, aber sie haben was gemeinsam, was allen anderen MMOs fehlt: Sie überlassen es dem Spieler, wie er sich sein Spiel gestaltet und wie er es erleben will, was er macht und wie er es macht. Frei von Leveln, frei von XP, frei von Talentbäumen, Spieler bestimmen Politik und Wirtschaft, etc.
> Selbst AoC hat Innovation in die MMO-Welt gebracht durch das Kampfsystem und das Unterskills frei verteilbar waren.
> Oder auch Tabula Rasa war innovativ, Ryzom, ...
> 
> Bisher sieht AION für mich aus, wie ein weiterer WoW-Clone.




Naja, dann ist Aion wohl nichts für deinen Pioniergeist. Mir gefällt es von allen derzeit auf dem Markt Spielbaren am Besten. Aber ich bin jetzt auch nicht so scharf auf Innovationen.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Mai 2009)

AION wird meiner Meinung nach in EU auch ein Nischenprodukt werden. Es wird einen Hype geben, der dann wieder abebben wird. Wie bei AoC und War.

Und dass TR abgeschalten wurde hat andere Gründe. Spieler hatte es genug, um rentabel zu sein.


----------



## Geige (3. Mai 2009)

naja das hörte sich aber ganz anders an
es hieß doch "Hinter den erwartugnen zurückgeblieben!"
und was heißt das anderes als das es keine Sau zocken wollte! (ok jetzt vl etwas übertrieben!)


----------



## Toweliϵ (3. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> AION wird meiner Meinung nach in EU auch ein Nischenprodukt werden. Es wird einen Hype geben, der dann wieder abebben wird. Wie bei AoC und War.
> 
> Und dass TR abgeschalten wurde hat andere Gründe. Spieler hatte es genug, um rentabel zu sein.



Denk ich auch.


----------



## Duath (3. Mai 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur, das sie es für den Deutschen markt etwas anpassen!
> Im mom sind die questbeschreibungen noch zu schwammig und man
> braucht eindeutig zu viel xp um mal eine Stufe aufzusteigen!


Ja, man braucht viel EP auf höheren Stufen. Aber dafür geben die Gegner auch mehr EP. Habe von level 14 bis 15 fast nur gegrindet, während ich quests abgeschlossen habe (waren alle im selben Gebiet, 5-6 Stück und bei einer davon musste man 2 Questitems mit echt mieser Dropchance besorgen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), hat nicht mal 1 1/2 Stunden gedauert bis ich 15 war, dabei wurde ich kurz vorher erst 14.
Ich finde, die EP-Verteilung ist noch zu grind-lastig (1700 EP für nen gleichstufigen Mob, 9000-12000 für ne Quest), aber das leveln an sich ist schon schnell genug. Quests gibt's so gerade genug um nicht grinden zu müssen.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Screens magen ja ganz schön aussehen. Und auch der Client mag super stabil laufen. Aber das was ich bisher gesehen und gelesen habe, lässt mich zu der Annahme kommen, dass in AION genau das selbe Spielprinzip vorzufinden ist, wie man's aus WoW, War, RoM, etc. kennt und dort bereits langweilig findet: Tasten 1, 2, 3, ... spammen für Skills, Leveln bis Maxlevel durch XP, dann kommt "Endgame-Content." Talentverteilung durch Talentbäume, PvE-Raids für Items, PvP abfarmen für Items, Items > Skill, Quantität > Qualität, etc. Den Anschein innovativer Neuerungen vermisse ich bisher da.


"Besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbst gemacht" - natürlich hat es Ähnlichkeiten mit WoW und den zig anderen MMOs die es gibt. Warum sollte man auch das Rad neu erfinden? So wie es ist gefällt es den meisten Spielern, und das ist für die Entwickler am wichtigsten, wenn es um Gewinn-Maximierung geht. "Tasten 1, 2, 3, ... spammen für Skills" - was willst du denn sonst machen? Überhaupt keine Skills erlauben? Keine Hotkeys erlauben?
Aion bringt Innovation in ein bewährtes System und das ist gut so.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich werds mir sicher auch mal anschauen, wenn es eine Trial gibt. Aber ich glaube der Trend geht eher in eine andere Richtung.


Dann solltest du lieber jetzt testen, denn die Trail-Zeit beträgt nur 6 Stunden und bis zum 15.05. kannst du auf speziellen chinesischen Servern uneingeschränkt (im Vergleich zum Voll-Account) testen.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Spiel mal EVE, UO oder Darkfall. Sind zwar unterschiedliche Genres, aber sie haben was gemeinsam, was allen anderen MMOs fehlt: Sie überlassen es dem Spieler, wie er sich sein Spiel gestaltet und wie er es erleben will, was er macht und wie er es macht. Frei von Leveln, frei von XP, frei von Talentbäumen, Spieler bestimmen Politik und Wirtschaft, etc.


Tja, wem's gefällt - mir nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn dir diese Art von MMOs besser gefällt, dann bleib bei denen. Anderen - ich würde sogar schätzen, den meisten - gefallen MMOs wie Aion und WoW besser.



Geige schrieb:


> Im mom ist es eben ein problem in Aion, das es zu wenige quests alla kille 10 davon usw.
> gibt!
> Ich hab in meinem questlog nurnoch quests die ich aus undefinierbaren gründen nicht abgeben kann
> oder bei dennen ich nicht weiß ws ich tun muss!
> ...


Du kannst chinesisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der englische Client, den man sich herunterladen kann, ist -nicht offiziell- und daher mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Falsche Skillnamen, falsche Übersetzungen in Questbeschreibungen... außerdem sollte man vielleicht mal beim NPC durchlesen, was der überhaupt will, denn im Questlog findet man nur sehr grobe Zusammenfassungen.


----------



## Geige (3. Mai 2009)

hm an dem wird es wohl liegen dann sollten
sie das questlog überarbeiten aber das kann natürlich wie du schon
sagtest auch nur ein fehler der Übersetzter gewesen sein!


----------



## Geige (3. Mai 2009)

hm an dem wird es wohl liegen dann sollten
sie das questlog überarbeiten aber das kann natürlich wie du schon
sagtest auch nur ein fehler der Übersetzter gewesen sein!

/sry wegen dem doppelpost mein internet hat antscheinend gelagt!


----------



## RomanGV1 (3. Mai 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> hm an dem wird es wohl liegen dann sollten
> sie das questlog überarbeiten aber das kann natürlich wie du schon
> sagtest auch nur ein fehler der Übersetzter gewesen sein!
> 
> /sry wegen dem doppelpost mein internet hat antscheinend gelagt!



Das mit dem Quest log schnall ich ned...
Ich habe alles auf English und ich meine echt ALLES.
Alles ist perfekt übersetzt worden.
Wir sind jetzt fasst alle level 20.
Und habe alle quests gemacht, ALLE!!(also bis L20 halt)

Auch skills sehen wir alle..alles super übersetzt.

Ich verstehe nicht was da nicht zu lesen ist!?
Es sei denn man versteht auch kein English.

Aber das ist dann eine andere sache.

Oder verstehe ich euer problem nicht!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (3. Mai 2009)

du verstehst unser Problem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hängst dich and em englisch zu sehr auf:
-ich hab geschrieben: zu wenige quests, zu schwammige angeben
->seine antwort: fanübersetzung das wird schonnoch besser
-meine antwort: ja an dem könnte es liegen

Mein beispiel war die quest in der man auf dems teg etwas herausfinden
soll was wie ich finde doch sehr schwammig ist!

Mein Englisch ist gut genug um HP auf englisch zu lesen dann wird
es wohl auch locker für ein paar q-texte reichen oder!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2009)

Fakt ist, die Übersetzung ist nicht professionell gemacht.
NCSoft war es jedenfalls nicht, ist ja nicht offiziell. Dementsprechen steht die Qualität in den Sternen. Davon ab ist Englisch eben Englisch... mit ein paar Fehlern gehts warscheinlich aber für ein Produkt was ich bezahle sollte das dann auch perfekt übersetzt sein. Selbst in WoW in der deutschen Version gibts Textfehler in allen möglichen Bereichen. Das ist zwar selten aber wenn es auffällt ist es peinlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (3. Mai 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> du verstehst unser Problem nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke das ham die so gemacht.
Damit man auch mal was selber finden kann..ohne hilfe Ohne QuestHelper.
Man soll mal seine rübe anstrengen....

Wir hatten da keine probleme..man ist wohl verwöhnt von wow und co^^

ps.Kommen wir zu dem lusstigen Hantuch.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!
Ich habs gefunden!!
Schauts euch an...also ich finde es lusstig.
South Park - Ein bisschen kiffen Teil 1
http://www.myvideo.at/watch/2598681

South Park - Ein bisschen kiffen Teil 2
http://www.myvideo.at/watch/2598688


----------



## Duath (4. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ham die so gemacht.
> Damit man auch mal was selber finden kann..ohne hilfe Ohne QuestHelper.
> Man soll mal seine rübe anstrengen....
> 
> Wir hatten da keine probleme..man ist wohl verwöhnt von wow und co^^



Abgesehen davon sind viele Namen auch einfach falsch. Da heißen einige Skills plötzlich anders als das Buch, was man dafür beim Trainer gekauft hat, oder man soll als Asmodier "Feverfew" sammeln, findet aber überall nur "Angelina"... wo man dann natürlich "Feverfew" auch wirklich herausbekommt. Aber der Name der Pflanze ist falsch.

Die Übersetzungen sind von Fans gemacht. Sie sind nicht offiziell. Das führt zu schwammigen oder falschen Übersetzungen. Und mit "seine rübe anstrengen" hat es nichts zu tun, wenn man 8 "Frillneck eggs" sammeln soll, aber der NPC sich einen Spaß draus macht nicht zu sagen, wo die sind. Die könnten dann überall in der Zone sein.


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. Mai 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sind viele Namen auch einfach falsch. Da heißen einige Skills plötzlich anders als das Buch, was man dafür beim Trainer gekauft hat, oder man soll als Asmodier "Feverfew" sammeln, findet aber überall nur "Angelina"... wo man dann natürlich "Feverfew" auch wirklich herausbekommt. Aber der Name der Pflanze ist falsch.
> 
> Die Übersetzungen sind von Fans gemacht. Sie sind nicht offiziell. Das führt zu schwammigen oder falschen Übersetzungen. Und mit "seine rübe anstrengen" hat es nichts zu tun, wenn man 8 "Frillneck eggs" sammeln soll, aber der NPC sich einen Spaß draus macht nicht zu sagen, wo die sind. Die könnten dann überall in der Zone sein.



Jetzt ohne witz..wir haben alle Quests bis level 19 gemacht..
Und hatten nie ein problem...
Ich sag mal nichts dazu....


----------



## Geige (4. Mai 2009)

schön für dich wenn ihr alle quests gemacht habt aber 
langsam wissen wir´s und auserdem hat es nix mit "seine rübe anstrengen" zu tun, wenn 
iwelche sachen rausfinden muss ie null beschrieben sind!
Meinsteg beispiel wieder könnte alles sein von 10 npc´s töten über
das gebiet aufdecken usw. und das ist nunmal einfach beschissenes questdesigne, 
welches seit wow eigentlich tabu ist!


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. Mai 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> schön für dich wenn ihr alle quests gemacht habt aber
> langsam wissen wir´s und auserdem hat es nix mit "seine rübe anstrengen" zu tun, wenn
> iwelche sachen rausfinden muss ie null beschrieben sind!
> Meinsteg beispiel wieder könnte alles sein von 10 npc´s töten über
> ...



Ich kenne keinen der NICHT Quest Helper benutzt...bei WOW...
Weill man da nix findet^^
War auch bei mir so..von daher kann ich diese ansage nicht teilen^^


----------



## Geige (4. Mai 2009)

naja aber bei wow ist wenigstens immer klar WAS man sucht!

Nicht gehe zum steg und finde heraus was da nicht stimmt!
~>das ist schlechtes quest-designe

Gehe zums teg und töte dort 10 Menschen
~>Relativ gutes Quest-Designe

1.war Aion
2.war wow standartquest

Doch ich hab (anfangs) ohne Q-Helper gespielt und hab eigentlich immer alles gefunden
auch wenn es ein bisschen gedauert hat, dann hab ich mobmap ausprobiert und das wars dann mit
Questtexte lesen!

was am questlog von aion allerdings richtig gut ist sind die Blauen Namen/Wörter
die man anklicken kann und die dann beschreiben wo was steht!


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> naja aber bei wow ist wenigstens immer klar WAS man sucht!
> 
> Nicht gehe zum steg und finde heraus was da nicht stimmt!
> ~>das ist schlechtes quest-designe
> ...



Kann ich nicht teilen die Meinung.
Schonmal was von Entdeckungsfreude gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist es 100 mal lieber wenn ich erstmal eine halbe Stunde damit verbringen muss, einen Steg zu untersuchen als einfach zu dem Steg zu laufen und bereits zu wissen dass ich dort 10 Leute umkloppen muss. Geht zwar manchmal schneller, wenn man nicht viel Zeit zum zocken hat, aber generell eher unkreativ und sehr kurzweiliges Questdesign!

Ich bin generell der Meinung, dass ein gutes MMO immer noch ausmacht, wenn man ein paar Dinge selbst herausfinden und entdecken muss. Ein bißchen die Birne anstrengen muss sein. Sonst kann man gleich einen Autopiloten für seinen Char einschalten, der einen auf Knopfdruck immer genau dahinführt, wo man hin muss. (NPC, Bank, AH, Mobs...)


----------



## Duath (5. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Jetzt ohne witz..wir haben alle Quests bis level 19 gemacht..
> Und hatten nie ein problem...
> Ich sag mal nichts dazu....


Alle Quests bis level 19? Bist du dir sicher nirgendwo einen NPC übersehen zu haben der dir eine Quest gibt? Und du hast alle Quests bis level 19 sowohl bei den Asmodiern, als auch bei den Elyos gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen der NICHT Quest Helper benutzt...bei WOW...
> Weill man da nix findet^^
> War auch bei mir so..von daher kann ich diese ansage nicht teilen^^


Ich benutze keinen Questhelper und finde alles. Muss man halt mal ein bisschen seine Rübe anstrengen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Geige schrieb:


> naja aber bei wow ist wenigstens immer klar WAS man sucht!
> 
> Nicht gehe zum steg und finde heraus was da nicht stimmt!
> ~>das ist schlechtes quest-designe
> ...


Mal ehrlich, ich finde, dass die zweite Möglichkeit das schlechte Quest-Design ist. Standard. Langweilig. Mit WotLK hat sich da zum Glück einiges geändert, auch wenn man immer noch oft X von Y töten muss, so ist das ganze viel besser verpackt und bekommt eine tolle Atmosphäre. Sofern ich denn gesagt bekomme, wo der Steg ist, ist für mich das erste Quest-Design das bessere.


----------



## Tonkra (5. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein bißchen die Birne anstrengen muss sein.




Das darfst du von 0815 WoW Spielern nicht erwarten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denen ist alles zu viel, wenn keine rote markierung auf der karte mit einen punkt des NPCs direkt auf der karte markiert ist!!

wobei man sich das in aion auch anzeigen lassen kann ;D


----------



## RomanGV1 (5. Mai 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Das darfst du von 0815 WoW Spielern nicht erwarten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich gebe zu ich will, wie immer mehr leute..unterhaltung..
Ein game spielen..wenig machen..aber Epixxx abstauben^^
Schnelle erfolge ohne viel zu machen..
In wow kann man sehen das die masse sich gefreut hat..das man mit 5/10 leuten alles moschen kann..
Auch mich hatte es gefreut...naja..

Die meissten wollen nicht soviel machen..einach rein und fertig..
Casual player... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu ich will, wie immer mehr leute..unterhaltung..
> Ein game spielen..wenig machen..aber Epixxx abstauben^^
> Schnelle erfolge ohne viel zu machen..
> In wow kann man sehen das die masse sich gefreut hat..das man mit 5/10 leuten alles moschen kann..
> ...



naja ich als überzeugter freudenhausverneiner stehe nich auf sowas ^^

´n epixx ist mir nix wert wenn ich dafür kaum was tun muss...ist vergleichbar mit nem cheat der dir ingame sofort das heiß begehrte super duper ultimate item gibt...irgendwie langweilig ... wird erst toll wenn du dafür auch einiges geleistet hast

mal ehrlich..auf so ne masse kann ich getost sch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
doof nur wenn sie meinen vorzügen in spielen schadet wenn die entwickler ehr auf deren wünsche eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (5. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, jeder ist anders.
Die meissten wollen FUN..und nicht soviel fummeln.
Man muss ja nicht gleich abwertend werden..nur weill man diese einstellung nicht teilt..
Naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, jeder ist anders.
> Die meissten wollen FUN..und nicht soviel fummeln.
> Man muss ja nicht gleich abwertend werden..nur weill man diese einstellung nicht teilt..
> Naja...
> ...



sogesehen sind mmo´s nunmal "fummelspiele", also warum sollte man fummelspiele spielen wollen ohne fummeln zu müssen? oO

wer nen INSTANT FUN will, weil er keinen fun am fummeln hat, soll tetris spieln gehen :O

Und ich möchte mich aufrichtig für die "abwertende" Wortwahl entschuldigen, manchmal denke ich einfach nicht nach und werde mich natürlich in Zukunft zügeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   *maskeaufsetz*


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Das darfst du von 0815 WoW Spielern nicht erwarten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jupp stimmt. Sicher gibt es Situationen wo man davon gerne Gebrauch macht. Wer kennt das nicht, wenn man mal nur ein paar Minuten Zeit zum Zocken hat und vorher noch schnell die eine Quest beenden möchte, damit man lvl 10 wird und danach ist man sowieso erstmal auf Arbeit oder weiß der Geier wo.

Aber generell denke ich, dass man auch von einem durchschnittlichen WoW Spielern erwarten können müsste, dass man ein bißchen seinen Grips anstrengt, um ein Ziel zu erreichen. Immer an die Hand genommen werden ist einfach kaum Spass.

Zu den schnellen Epics:
Am Besten ist es halt, wenn man einfach Items hat, die keine Farben haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind ja nur Items. Der Spieler dahinter muss mehr in den Vordergrund treten.


----------



## Geige (6. Mai 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, ich finde, dass die zweite Möglichkeit das schlechte Quest-Design ist. Standard. Langweilig.


 Ich hab auch geschrieben "Relativ" gutes Quest-Design, wobei es sicherlich besseres
gibt, allerding gehört meine 1. Variante da sicher nicht dazu ist aber wohl Geschmackssache!


----------



## Harika (7. Mai 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Das darfst du von 0815 WoW Spielern nicht erwarten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Anzumerken wäre dass es diese "roten Punkte" nur per Addon gibt und nicht wie in AOC, WAR und ROM automatisch da sind.


----------



## Deadwool (7. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir sind die Questgeber in AION auf der Minimap sichtbar, und die Position eines Questmobs kann man sich auf der Karte als Kreuz anzeigen lassen, wenn man den Namen im Questtext anklickt und auf "locate" drückt. Ich hab keine Addons installiert.


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> Anzumerken wäre dass es diese "roten Punkte" nur per Addon gibt und nicht wie in AOC, WAR und ROM automatisch da sind.



Das ist nicht korrekt. In diversen Videos war die Funktion zu sehen und ich glaube kaum dass es zu dem Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme der Videos schon Addons für AION in China & Co. gab.


----------



## Geige (7. Mai 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> und die Position eines Questmobs kann man sich auf der Karte als Kreuz anzeigen lassen, wenn man den Namen im Questtext anklickt und auf "locate" drückt. Ich hab keine Addons installiert.



ah das hab ich noch nicht entdeckt aber danke für die info =D


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Mai 2009)

AION hat doch nen guten mittelweg zwischen dem "punkt auf der map" und selber suchen, es gibt nämlich die sogenannte "hard to find location"^^

und dass die quest np´c angezeigt werden damit du nach abschluss der quest den richtigen npc wieder findest schadet ja wohl auch den endeckungsfreudigen nicht

p.s. kp ob ich nu überhaupt die thematik getroffen habe aber is mir jezz auch egal xD


----------



## Duath (8. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt. In diversen Videos war die Funktion zu sehen und ich glaube kaum dass es zu dem Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme der Videos schon Addons für AION in China & Co. gab.


Ich glaube eher, dass er WoW meint, weil er eine Anmerkung zu den WoW-Spielern zitiert hat.


----------

